# His Dark Materials / Der Goldene Kompass - Die neue große HBO-Serie nach Game of Thrones(?)



## sereksim (2. Oktober 2019)

*His Dark Materials / Der Goldene Kompass - Die neue große HBO-Serie nach Game of Thrones(?)*

Der Release der ersten Staffel von His Dark Matierials steht fest! Am 03.11. wird die erste Folge ausgestrahlt.
Dabei wird die Serie ja schon als Nachfolger von Game of Thrones gehandelt, als die nächste "große" Fantasy-Serie.

Was denkt ihr?

Wikipedia


----------



## the_villaiNs (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: His Dark Materials / Der Goldene Kompass - Die neue große HBO-Serie nach Game of Thrones(?)*

Hm, hängt alles von der 'Execution' ab, visuell haben se gut Budget in die wichtigen Aspekte (Tiere) gesetzt - sieht schick aus, man muss gucken ob das Drehbuch und die Direction dem ganzen einen gewissen Kick geben. Vom Schauspieltalent her haben se schonmal Spitzenklasse vor die Kamera gesetzt.


----------

